# Cherries, Tigers, and Greens...OH MY!!!



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

I added Tiger shrimp to my current collection of cherry and green shrimp yesterday. I got 20 with an added bonus being one of the females is carrying eggs. Since the shrimp are new to the tank I am anxious to see how their colors might change as they settle in. Here is a shot of one as they look today:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice!
Are they fairly easy to breed like the Cherry Reds are?

Keep us updated.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations, a beautiful shrimp!


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

I want some! Where did you get the tiger and the green shrimp? I just started a shrimp-only tank with 25 Red Cherry and I want to get some Bumble bees, tigers and greens. I have looked in Aquabid but I have never seen the Green Shrimp for sale.

I am new to the Shrimp Tank, so any suggestions and comments from the Shrimp Pros will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Jim


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have one Tiger shrimp, they are truly great shrimp. When I have the opportunity again I will snatch more up. They are very good about cleaning algae off plant leafs. Mine has made his home on my driftwood and spends much his time there. From observing mine I believe these guys prefer darker areas, so make sure your's have plenty of areas to get away from the light. 

By the way, great pic!


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

From what I have read tigers breed fairly easy as long as you keep the water at or below 76 F maximum. While I often envy our friends in Asia for their access to many plants and shrimp I don't envy their chore of keeping tanks cool in summer. Back to my shrimp...The guy I got them from already has babies from a previous shimpment. Speaking of...I got my all my shrimp from Marcus of aquatic-store.com. As for the greens, their ID, as they say in the NFL, is under further review. They were labelled as "black algae eating shrimp" but most opinions are that they are the greens.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

S said:


> As for the greens, their ID, as they say in the NFL, is under further review. They were labelled as "black algae eating shrimp" but most opinions are that they are the greens.


Wait.. Are you talking about this Green Shrimp: http://www.petshrimp.com/greenshrimp.html


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is another site with info. As you can see there are many different color varieties...http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?action=show&artNo=120


----------

